

Ask HN: Does anyone else also have habit of Upvoting first and then reading? - ishansharma

Lately, I've been oberserving that I tend to open intresting headlines in new tabs and then up vote straightaway.&#60;p&#62;Several times, I've found myself regretting the up vote because off this. Anyone else also experienced this?&#60;p&#62;If yes, any extensions or methods to get rid of this?
======
gcb0
No. But i do upvote to "bookmark" it.

Also on stackexchange when i read a thread ofcomment and then proceed to
upvote the great idea exchange i get annoying errors about too much upvote (3)
and it sucks

